# Sinclair Z30 reformado (problema regulacion de bias)



## juliangp (Ene 10, 2013)

Hola, como les va, resulta que he modificado el diagrama del sinclair z30 poniendole un espejo de corriente y un multiplicador vbe para ajustar el bias, de transistor para la regulacion del bias heutilizado el mje 13007 (reciclado de una fuente de pc porque no tenia otro), y el problema es que circulan casi 2 amperes por las resistencias de salida, aqui les muestro en los adjuntos, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2013)

No le veo nada raro. Publica tu simulación comprimida con WinRAR o WinZip.


----------



## juliangp (Ene 10, 2013)

Abajo en adjuntos dejo la simulacion en multisim 12


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2013)

Reemplaza R14 por 1.5KΩ


----------



## juliangp (Ene 10, 2013)

Fogo me decis por una resistencia o un preset de 1.5k?


----------



## crimson (Ene 10, 2013)

Es más juliangp, yo le pondría un preset de 5K, porque el MJE13007 tiene muy poco hfe, lo que lo hce "duro". Si ponés una resistencia muy baja entre B y E no llega nunca a tener una caída de tensión como la necesaria para polarizar correctamente los transistores de salida. Luego vas regulando el preset hasta obtener la Icq (corriente de reposo) que necesitas.
Saludos C


----------



## juliangp (Ene 10, 2013)

Gracias por la ayuda gente, pronto dire como funciona

He intentado la modificacion, pero se me queman dos transistores de los pequeños  q3 y q6 precisamente


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2013)

juliangp dijo:


> He intentado la modificacion, pero se me queman dos transistores de los pequeños  q3 y q6 precisamente



Eso suena a algo mal colocado, revisa la conexión de las patas de los transistores Q3, Q5 y Q6


----------



## juliangp (Ene 12, 2013)

Ya revise todo, tenia algunos transitores al revez, y otros en corto, por las dudas cambie todos hasta el de bias estaba en corto, y posteriormente me decidi a ponerle resistencias para protegerlo en la entrada de tension, posteriormente, me da que poniendo el preset al minimo tengo 380mA de bias  (al mje 13007 lo cambie por un tip 29), que pasara?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2013)

Lectura recomendada:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## juliangp (Ene 12, 2013)

ya lei e hic*E* to*D*o lo que allí dice, la lampara en serie prende y aun mas lo hace cuando pongo el preset al máximo, probé todo sin lampara y no se calienta nada , excepto los transistores de salida y la resistencia dle 2n3055 q*UE* se pone roja en su interior  ya no se que hacer, con lampara y todo tengo 10 v de offset a la salida y no detecto nada mal conectado ni en corto


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2013)

juliangp dijo:


> ya lei e hic*E* to*D*o lo que allí dice, la lampara en serie prende y aun mas lo hace cuando pongo el preset al máximo, probé todo sin lampara y no se calienta nada , excepto los transistores de salida y la resistencia dle 2n3055 q*UE* se pone roja en su interior  ya no se que hacer, con lampara y todo tengo 10 v de offset a la salida y no detecto nada mal conectado ni en corto



¿ Cual resistencia ?


----------



## juliangp (Ene 13, 2013)

la de emisor, resulta q*UE* el transistor de salida estaba en corto, lo reemplace por un mje 15015 a los dos pero la lampara en serie prende y cuando le introduzco audio recorta algun semiciclo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2013)

juliangp dijo:


> la de emisor, resulta q*UE* el transistor de salida estaba en corto, lo reemplace por un mje 15015 a los dos pero la lampara en serie prende y cuando le introduzco audio recorta algun semiciclo



¿ De que potencia es la lámpara ?
¿ Foto del transformador ?
¿ Pusiste en corto la entrada de audio ?


----------



## juliangp (Ene 13, 2013)

La lampara es de 42 watts, el trafo lo saque de un equipo aiwa viejo que entrega 160watts (no tengo con que sacar la foto), si puse en corto la entrada de audio para medir.

He encontrado al solucion estoy muy contento, lo solucione con un puente  , gracias por la ayuda gente!!

Hola, como podria variar el offset en este circuito agragando un preset en alguna parte? y ya que está se le podria bajar la distorsion con algun agregado? saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2013)

¿ Que valor tiene la tensión de Offset que quieres bajar ?
¿ Sabes que es la tensión de Offset ?


----------



## juliangp (Ene 30, 2013)

Jajaja me causo gracia que responda , igual si ya lo sabia, el valor de offset que obtengo en el simulador es de 24mv , pero en realidad me tira unos 160mv, por eso tengo ganas de sacarlo, saludos gente, gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2013)

1) Verifica de aparear (Ganancia) el par diferencial de la entrada del amplificador y los transistores del espejo de corriente.
2) Verifica que tengan contacto térmico entre ellos, si la distancia lo permite, una gota de grasa siliconada y un trozo de termocontraíble que los mantengan unidos física y térmicamente.
3) Si así y todo el Offset es alto agrega un preset de 100Ω entre los emisores del diferencial y el cursor hacia R5, esto te dará un ajuste de Offset


----------



## juliangp (Ene 30, 2013)

Gracias fogo, eso de agregar un preset de 100ohm entre los emisores del diferencial lo probé, pero según el multisim hay un aumento importante de distorsión, osea tiene la misma distorsión de antes que le agregara el espejo de corriente, voy a ver si puedo aparearlos a los transistores, ya trate y mi test chino como que no agarra bien o no se el problema, saludos!! gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2013)

No hagas mensajes dobles ! Unificado !


----------



## juliangp (Feb 6, 2013)

Hola de nuevo, perdon por el doble post, una pregunta cuando llego a 10 khz el amplificador en multisim me da esta forma de onda, es normal esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2013)

Con que esté bien hasta 20.000 ya está bien , si casi nadie oye por encima de los 18.000


----------



## juliangp (Feb 6, 2013)

Perdon dosme, era hasta 10khz, fue un error de tipeo, mira aca http://s2.subirimagenes.com/imagen/8283702sin-ttulo.png


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2013)

No se ve                                              !


----------



## juliangp (Feb 6, 2013)

No puedo subir nada, pero es como si te pudiera decir, o sea la onda "sube" bien, pero baja en otra forma, como que el transistor es lento para apagarse o algo así.

Listo ! He corregido el error, solo he cambiado los transistores de salida tip29 y 30 por tip 41 y tip 42, saludos y gracias por la ayuda igualmente


----------



## jozef (Feb 1, 2020)

juliangp dijo:


> Jajaja me causo gracia que responda , igual si ya lo sabia, el valor de offset que obtengo en el simulador es de 24mv , pero en realidad me tira unos 160mv, por eso tengo ganas de sacarlo, saludos gente, gracias por la ayuda!!





juliangp dijo:


> Hahaha, spôsobilo to mi milosť reagovať, ako som už vedel, hodnota offsetu, ktorú dostávam v simulátore, je 24 mv, ale skutočne ma to hodí okolo 160 mv, preto chcem z toho vziať pozdravy, vďaka za pomoc !!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2020)

jozef dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 186344


Pre svoje správy použite prekladač google

Usa Google Translate para tus mensajes


----------

